# Merry Christmas!



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of Talk Classical! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas! :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the thread I was looking for. I hope all you folks, including you who I've poked in the ribs this year, have a happy holiday.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

God bless you all.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas TC!! 

As for that CD, I am growing more nervous in anticipation to find out what it is as every minute passes....


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Are you opening the CD at 12 am tonight? :lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

mstar said:


> Merry Christmas TC!!
> 
> As for that CD, I am growing more nervous in anticipation to find out what it is as every minute passes....


Me too. .................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ClutchDisc said:


> Are you opening the CD at 12 am tonight? :lol:


In a few hours or less.... I am a little ill, so will probably getting off to bed at an earlier time than 12. 
And here I am, eating "Mozart" Austrian marzipan chocolate with my family, nervous as ever....


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope you feel better. I'll be on tonight to look for your post.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

It has been opened. I will post about the CD tomorrow, as I should be asleep now! I must say that it is exactly what I would have wanted if I had even been able to choose!


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

mstar said:


> It has been opened. I will post about the CD tomorrow, as I should be asleep now! I must say that it is exactly what I would have wanted if I had even been able to choose!


I tried to reply to your pm....but it said error and that you're at the maximum number of pms....might want to delete some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas 2013 for fellow TC!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I posted about the CDs I got on the What Did Santa Bring You thread....


----------

